# V-Day M5S: 1 Dicembre 2013. Terzo Vaffa Day a Genova



## admin (22 Ottobre 2013)

Beppe Grillo ha annunciato sul proprio blog la data del terzo V-Day (Vaffa Day): si terrà il 1 Dicembre 2013 a Piazza della Vittoria, a Genova. Queste le frasi del comico:"Segnatevi questa data. Vogliamo vincere le prossime elezioni, a cominciare da quelle europee. La prossima volta per impedirci di andare al governo dovranno mandare i carri armati. Dobbiamo andare al governo e liberarci di questi incapaci predatori che hanno spolpato l'Italia negli ultimi 20 anni. Hanno fatto blocco unico per eliminarci. Napolitano è stato eletto da Berlusconi. Per la prima volta nella storia della Repubblica un Presidente si è fatto rieleggere una seconda volta dopo aver negato di volerlo fare".


----------



## Doctore (22 Ottobre 2013)

ehhh foza italiaaaa!!ta ra ta ta!!


----------



## runner (22 Ottobre 2013)

tutti vogliono vincere ma nessuno fa mai nulla per la gente....


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2013)

vai


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (22 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=425]dejanilgeniodomina[/MENTION] per favore NON scrivere parolacce e altre parole censurate. Ne va della leggibilità del forum.


----------



## Doctore (22 Ottobre 2013)

ehhh ma tanto ti rispondono...''allora continua a votare quei disggggggrazzzziati che hanno rovinato il paese negli ultimi 20 anni''
Ormai hanno la risposta automatica.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (22 Ottobre 2013)

loro governano alcuni comuni. compreso uno importante come quello di parma. non mi sembra che abbiano fatto i miracoli eh


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> loro governano alcuni comuni. compreso uno importante come quello di parma. non mi sembra che abbiano fatto i miracoli eh



 Parma non sta facendo i miracoli ??? dai su informarsi prima di parlare per cortesia...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ehhh ma tanto ti rispondono...''allora continua a votare quei disggggggrazzzziati che hanno rovinato il paese negli ultimi 20 anni''
> Ormai hanno la risposta automatica.



ok non ti rispondo cosi.. dammi un alternativa VALIDA al M5S ..prova a farmi un nome..


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parma non sta facendo i miracoli ??? dai su informarsi prima di parlare per cortesia...



Esatto, segui il tuo consiglio. Informati.

Ho parlato con molta gente di parma che li ha votati e che sono stradelusi, e non sto parlando dell'inceneritore.
Anzi quella è stata l'unica decisione giusta. Se ti informi solo sul blog di grillo è chiaro che non puoi sapere certe cose. parla con la gente e capirai.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok non ti rispondo cosi.. dammi un alternativa VALIDA al M5S ..prova a farmi un nome..



a parte il fatto che è la stessa risposta, QUALUNQUE nome è meglio dei 5 stelle.
Meglio dei delinquenti che sanno contare che delle brave persone che non sono in grado, quando c'è da fare la spesa.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parma non sta facendo i miracoli ??? dai su informarsi prima di parlare per cortesia...



Ah. A Parma stanno facendo miracoli.
Questa non la sapevo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ok scusate non dovevo intervenire.. continuate a parlare tra di voi .. a Parma va malissimo e il 5 stelle prenderò il 5 % alle prossime elezioni.. avanti cosi... Menoamle che sostenevi Monti.. che fine ha fatto ??


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok scusate non dovevo intervenire.. continuate a parlare tra di voi .. a Parma va malissimo e il 5 stelle prenderò il 5 % alle prossime elezioni.. avanti cosi... Menoamle che sostenevi Monti.. che fine ha fatto ??



Mai sostenuto Tizio, o Caio. Io voto un programma. Voto delle idee. Voterei anche Satana in persona, se mi presentasse un programma serio e lo attuasse. Mi spiace che le argomentazioni siano sempre le stesse. Non "noi facciamo bene. Ecco i risultati", ma "il tuo politico fa schifo". Wow. Il nuovo che avanza Lollo. Il nuovo che avanza.

Dei miracoli di Parma, che dici?


----------



## Liuk (23 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok non ti rispondo cosi.. dammi un alternativa VALIDA al M5S ..prova a farmi un nome..



Se posso permettermi, non credo che sia un metodo esatto di ragionare. Non credo che esista il partito giusto IN ASSOLUTO. Ma esiste il partito giusto per ciascuno di noi, ovvero quello con cui ciascuno di noi si sente più compatibile e più vicino alle proprie idee. Credo che affermare che tutti gli altri fanno schifo e rubano contribuisca solo a bloccare la crescita di una classe politica nuova ed emergente. Penso che sarebbe meglio leggere i vari programmi dei partiti e votare quello che riteniamo più vicino alle nostre necessità. Gente onesta, giovane e con voglia di fare c'è in ogni partito, che ci si creda o no. Penso che si dovrebbe provare a conoscere e votare queste persone (che possono far parte del PD, PDL, 5Stelle, SEL, UDC, Radicali o qualsiasi altro partito) piuttosto che votare chi dice Grillo solo perché lo dice Grillo. Oltretutto poi se un partito che si vanta di essere meglio degli altri porta in parlamento gente che è più stupida e ignorante dei leghisti (e che parla di Signoraggio bancario, 11 settembre e microchip credendoci veramente), il castello crolla miseramente.
Ma è solo la mia opinione.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

"Noi porteremo via i potenti dai loro opulenti nidi"

"Noi restituiremo """L'Italia""" al popolo"

"Questa grande città sopravviverà"








Però Grillo ha più capelli...


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mai sostenuto Tizio, o Caio. Io voto un programma. Voto delle idee. Voterei anche Satana in persona, se mi presentasse un programma serio e lo attuasse. Mi spiace che le argomentazioni siano sempre le stesse. Non "noi facciamo bene. Ecco i risultati", ma "il tuo politico fa schifo". Wow. Il nuovo che avanza Lollo. Il nuovo che avanza.
> 
> Dei miracoli di Parma, che dici?



Programma e idee e bla bla.. 
No dai seriamente? Da 20 anni a questa parte chi è che ha portato avanti idee e programmi in questo paese?
Ci fossero idee concrete e programmi votabili da anni avremmo una nuova legge elettorale e un regime fiscale volta a sostenere la classe media. 

Ormai siamo tutti lobotomizzati da questo tipa di polita che esiste in Italia. Discussioni, propaganda, comizi e mai nulla di concreto.
Io che lavoro a contatto con la gente sono sempre più imbarazzato per la situazione che stiamo vivendo.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Programma e idee e bla bla..
> No dai seriamente? Da 20 anni a questa parte chi è che ha portato avanti idee e programmi in questo paese?
> Ci fossero idee concrete e programmi votabili da anni avremmo una nuova legge elettorale e un regime fiscale volta a sostenere la classe media.
> 
> ...




Riscrivo, magari si concepisce meglio il concetto.

*Voterei anche Satana in persona, se mi presentasse un programma serio e lo attuasse.*

Piccolo edit:
Se coi vecchi politici si ha l'impulso di credere che non attueranno il loro programma elettorale,
col movimento si dovrebbe avere il TERRORE che possano attuare il loro programma.


----------



## runner (23 Ottobre 2013)

ragazzi quanto mi divertono ste discussioni visto che si voterà chissà quando per le politiche....

comunque il discorso è molto semplice da fare e non prendetemi male per quello che dico, ma ormai in Italia si è capito qual' è il vero problema ovvero la MAFIA!!

All' estero esiste e come e forse ha anche dei ruoli più imponenti che in Italia, ma si ha la percezione che la politica la riesca a gestire, invece da noi qualsiasi programma lo si vede viziato da esigenze non della gente onesta (tranne pochi casi) ma da persone con secondi fini (opere inutili e mai utilizzate, per non parlare della monnezza)

La grandissima forza del 5 stelle è stata quella di mettere gente percepita come "nuova" e "pulita" in modo da svoltare rispetto al passato.
Anche se non penso che tutti i partiti siano uguali e ribadendo che la politica sia altro, pure io mi sono trovato particolarmente attratto da questo movimento per questo motivo (anche se non l' ho votato).
Il giorno dopo le elezioni il 5 stelle si è ritrovato il 25% dei voti e invece che mediare col PD e SEL per fare un governo super partes (come volevano loro) non lo hanno fatto e a mio avviso è colpa per metà loro e per metà del PD!!
Con la rielezione di Napolitano poi tutto è andato a farsi *******....

Io non so chi ha davvero ragione o se era tutto un disegno preimpostato o se alla fine doveva finire così, ma se si vuole parlar di "programmi" si dovrebbe imparare che sono una conseguenza della politica che a sua volta ha degli ideali e dei principi e non ci si può certo affidare alla vanità o alla sete di potere di alcuni singoli


----------



## Doctore (23 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok non ti rispondo cosi.. dammi un alternativa VALIDA al M5S ..prova a farmi un nome..


Non c'e nessun nome il paese è bruciato non c'e speranza.


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> a parte il fatto che è la stessa risposta, QUALUNQUE nome è meglio dei 5 stelle.
> *Meglio dei **delinquenti che sanno contare che delle brave persone che non sono in grado*, quando c'è da fare la spesa.



Lsciando stare i 5 stelle, ma stai scherzando? Tu dici di votare i programmi ed è giusto, ma come puoi pensare che una persona disonesta rispetterà il programma?


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lsciando stare i 5 stelle, ma stai scherzando? Tu dici di votare i programmi ed è giusto, ma come puoi pensare che una persona disonesta rispetterà il programma?



Esatto ... e per inciso... io preferisco sognare che i 5 stelle mantengano le promesse visto che FINO AD OGGI sono stati GLI UNICI ad aver fatto quello che hanno promesso !!! 

Quindi piuttosto che votare il solito contapalle.. oppure votare ( o sostenere visto che chissà quando andremo a votare ) qualcuno che *FINO AD OGGI * ha mantenuto le promesse .. io voto il secondo tutta la vita..

almeno ci provo a cambiare questo paese


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lsciando stare i 5 stelle, ma stai scherzando? Tu dici di votare i programmi ed è giusto, ma come puoi pensare che una persona disonesta rispetterà il programma?



Una persona disonesta cercherà un ingiusto profitto, spremerà la mucca, magari ruberà parte del latte facendoci la cresta, ma non la ucciderà, perché altrimenti sa che non potrà più avere latte.
Un incapace prenderebbe la mucca, la porterebbe al mercato, e la scambierebbe con 3 fagioli "magici".


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto ... e per inciso... io preferisco sognare che i 5 stelle mantengano le promesse visto che FINO AD OGGI sono stati GLI UNICI ad aver fatto quello che hanno promesso !!!
> 
> Quindi piuttosto che votare il solito contapalle.. oppure votare ( o sostenere visto che chissà quando andremo a votare ) qualcuno che *FINO AD OGGI * ha mantenuto le promesse .. io voto il secondo tutta la vita..
> 
> almeno ci provo a cambiare questo paese



L' attivazione dell'inceneritore a Parma è stata fermata?

Ormai peraltro non "sogno" (parola che piace) nemmeno più una risposta ai miei quesiti.
Ti limiti ad entrare ed uscire dalle discussioni quando ti pare, lasciando interventi, gettando la pietra e poi tirando indietro la mano.

Scrivi. Qualcuno ti risponde, e chiede. Tu non rispondi. "Ti togli dalla discussione" (credo sia diventata quasi una risposta standard "alla Grillo"). Poi rientri, aspettando magari qualche post, così non si vede (o credi non si veda) che non hai risposto.


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Una persona disonesta cercherà un ingiusto profitto, spremerà la mucca, magari ruberà parte del latte facendoci la cresta, ma non la ucciderà, perché altrimenti sa che non potrà più avere latte.
> Un incapace prenderebbe la mucca, la porterebbe al mercato, e la scambierebbe con 3 fagioli "magici".



Vero, ma non il disonesto porterà comunque la mucca alla rovina seppur più lentamente. E più quella mucca sarà vicina alla rovina più sarà pericoloso per lei fidarsi del disonesto (con questo non voglio dire che deve andare per forza dietro a quello che la vende per i fagioli magici).


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vero, ma non il disonesto porterà comunque la mucca alla rovina seppur più lentamente. E più quella mucca sarà vicina alla rovina più sarà pericoloso per lei fidarsi del disonesto (con questo non voglio dire che deve andare per forza dietro a quello che la vende per i fagioli magici).



Sicuramente. E' ovvio che il massimo sarebbe trovare un bravo allevatore.


----------



## runner (23 Ottobre 2013)

onesti?
disonesti?
mucche?
programmi?
allevatori?

ma ragazzi ma lo volete capire che questi qui sono messi lì dalla mafia che gli fa fare quello ce vogliono?


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2013)

.


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

Domenica...


----------



## Doctore (30 Novembre 2013)

quando i grillini si accorgeranno che oltre ai disonesti ci sono gl incapaci sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## robs91 (30 Novembre 2013)

Evento imperdibile.......ma anche no!


----------



## tamba84 (30 Novembre 2013)

a me tutti sti v-day paiono (per usare le immortali parole di fantozzi) una ca..... pazzesca


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Novembre 2013)

Io spero in un bel comizio di Zio Beppe in cui si sputi un po' su questi imprenditori che si arricchiscono alle spalle dei dipendenti.

Ah, dimenticavo, dalle dichiarazioni 2012 è saltato fuori che i dipendenti hanno un reddito superiore agli imprenditori. Ohibò.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io spero in un bel comizio di Zio Beppe in cui si sputi un po' su questi imprenditori che si arricchiscono alle spalle dei dipendenti.
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo, dalle dichiarazioni 2012 è saltato fuori che i dipendenti hanno un reddito superiore agli imprenditori. Ohibò.



"L'azienda è di chi ci lavora" (cit.)


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io spero in un bel comizio di Zio Beppe in cui si sputi un po' su questi imprenditori che si arricchiscono alle spalle dei dipendenti.
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo, dalle dichiarazioni 2012 è saltato fuori che i dipendenti hanno un reddito superiore agli imprenditori. Ohibò.



Ma davvero? Non l'avrei detto onestamente...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Novembre 2013)

Son curioso di sentire cosa dirà questa volta. Vediamo cosa ci regala il ragazzo


----------



## Livestrong (30 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> a parte il fatto che è la stessa risposta, QUALUNQUE nome è meglio dei 5 stelle.
> Meglio dei delinquenti che sanno contare che delle brave persone che non sono in grado, quando c'è da fare la spesa.



Almeno loro cercano di fare qualcosa, nella loro palese inadeguatezza.
Se io fossi andato in ferie a Giugno e fossi tornato ora, avrei trovato le stesse persone a dire le stesse cose. Berlusconi, imu, IVA, alfano, letta.... Non avrei sentito al una differenza


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2013)

Repubblica dice che ci sono 35mila persone. Se ne attendevano 100mila.


----------



## Nicco (1 Dicembre 2013)

L'idea in sé di un movimento popolare non è sbagliata, è il personaggio di Grillo a capo che suscita dubbi e perplessità ed eventi come il giorno del ********** sanno di "Qualunquemente" con strascichi fantozziani.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> L'idea in sé di un movimento popolare non è sbagliata, è il personaggio di Grillo a capo che suscita dubbi e perplessità ed eventi come il giorno del ********** sanno di "Qualunquemente" con strascichi fantozziani.


Sono d accordo...
L unica cosa che apprezzo del movimento è il discorso sui privilegi dei politici...
Per il resto è tutto da buttare...idee,programmi,personaggioni ''Ti-Po Pino-Chet'' ma gli strafalcioni sono bipartisan


----------



## Emanuele (1 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io spero in un bel comizio di Zio Beppe in cui si sputi un po' su questi imprenditori che si arricchiscono alle spalle dei dipendenti.
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo, dalle dichiarazioni 2012 è saltato fuori che i dipendenti hanno un reddito superiore agli imprenditori. Ohibò.



Ministero dell'economia:

In merito agli articoli pubblicati oggi 15 novembre su alcuni organi d’informazione, relativi ai dati delle dichiarazioni dei redditi classificati per reddito prevalente, diffusi ieri 14 novembre 2013 sul sito del Dipartimento delle Finanze, si ritiene opportuno aggiungere alcune precisazioni a proposito del confronto evidenziato tra i redditi dichiarati dai lavoratori dipendenti e quelli degli imprenditori. La definizione di “imprenditori” quale sinonimo di “datori di lavoro” ha infatti portato a confondere l’analisi dei dati. La quota maggiore degli imprenditori presa in esame non ha personale alle proprie dipendenze, quindi non è un “datore di lavoro”.
A tal proposito, a pag. 63 dell’analisi dei dati Irpef 1 , pubblicata come di consueto a corredo delle tabelle statistiche, viene infatti presentata la disamina dei soggetti con reddito da “lavoro dipendente prevalente” che, integrata con le informazioni del proprio sostituto d’imposta (estratte dal modello 770), consente un corretto confronto tra redditi medi di dipendenti ed i datori di lavoro.
I lavoratori dipendenti che hanno come datore di lavoro una persona fisica (dichiaranti lavoro autonomo, d’impresa o allevamento) sono pari al 9,6% del totale e dichiarano un reddito medio da lavoro dipendente di 10.647 euro, mentre i corrispondenti datori di lavoro persone fisiche (circa 575.000 soggetti) dichiarano un reddito medio da attività economica pari a 33.653 euro, ossia circa il triplo.
I dipendenti che sono invece impiegati presso società o enti (90,4 % del totale)2 dichiarano un reddito medio da lavoro dipendente pari a 21.674 euro contro un reddito medio del sostituto d’imposta pari a circa 132.000 euro3 .

Inoltre le comparazioni tra redditi medi di diversa specie, quali il reddito da lavoro dipendente e quello d’impresa vanno effettuate con cautela, viste le diverse norme fiscali applicabili per la loro determinazione.

quindi diciamo che non è _proprio_ così, anche perchè se si contasse l'evasione fiscale direi che lo iato tra dipendente e datore di lavoro sarebbe ancora più macroscopico 

Inoltre non credo che il buon beppe criticherebbe mai in generale la categoria degli imprenditori, visto che ne fa parte e che presumibilmente ha più di qualche elettore nella suddetta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2013)

Non c'era nessuno , il M5S è in calo .. Bla bla bla ... 100 mila persone .. Ma per il TG5 non saranno state 5 mila .
Tutto il resto è noia ... Se solo vi sforzaste di ASCOLTARE ...


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ora non ricordo dove l ho letto...pero è stato riscontrato che un lavoratore dipendente guadagna piu di alcune determinate categorie tipo commercianti in generale,gioiellieri,titolari di bar/ristoranti,abbigliamento ecc.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non c'era nessuno , il M5S è in calo .. Bla bla bla ... 100 mila persone .. Ma per il TG5 non saranno state 5 mila .
> Tutto il resto è noia ... Se solo vi sforzaste di ASCOLTARE ...


Mio fratello sta tornando da genova...gli chiedo se li ha contati tutti


----------



## smallball (1 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non c'era nessuno , il M5S è in calo .. Bla bla bla ... 100 mila persone .. Ma per il TG5 non saranno state 5 mila .
> Tutto il resto è noia ... Se solo vi sforzaste di ASCOLTARE ...


il calo lo valuterai tra 6 mesi con le elezioni europee:allo stato attuale quella % presa alle elezioni di Febbraio credo sia pura utopia


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica dice che ci sono 35mila persone. Se ne attendevano 100mila.



Ahhaha troppo facile  la repubblica ...


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Dicembre 2013)

"Dobbiamo fare una rivoluzione culturale" (cit. lo Zio)


----------



## smallball (1 Dicembre 2013)

ritengo ingiustificato e assurdo l'attacco del comico Genovese verso il Presidente della Repubblica


----------



## juventino (1 Dicembre 2013)

Premetto subito che non sono grillino.
Adesso, farneticazioni economiche a parte, Grillo secondo me su Napolitano non ha ragione, di più. Questo signore ha fatto distruggere intercettazioni che sarebbero state utilissime ai PM nell'inchiesta sulla trattativa Stato-Mafia. Ma vi rendete conto della gravità inaudita di tale gesto?Perchè il capo dello Stato avrebbe dovuto fare una cosa del genere?Che cosa vuole nascondere?In un paese normale come minimo i media lo martellerebbero chiedendogli di dare spiegazioni a ciò.
Inoltre, visto che NESSUN MEDIA ne parla, vorrei ricordarvi che il nostro presidente della Repubblica è stato anche ministro dell'interno durante il periodo in cui gli interrogatori di Schiavone divennero segreto di Stato (1997). Non poteva non sapere. 
Due fatti che, almeno secondo me, bastano e avanzano per chiedere le dimissioni.


----------



## vota DC (1 Dicembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> il calo lo valuterai tra 6 mesi con le elezioni europee:allo stato attuale quella % presa alle elezioni di Febbraio credo sia pura utopia



Non ha molto senso paragonare europee con politiche. Il M5S in quel genere di elezioni farà sempre male, l'opposto del centrosinistra che vince quelle locali ed europee e perde le politiche o le vince solo se il centrodestra si presenta diviso.



smallball ha scritto:


> ritengo ingiustificato e assurdo l'attacco del comico Genovese verso il Presidente della Repubblica



Grillo è l'uomo dell'America mandato contro le superpotenze europee. Su di lui contano per un nuovo piano Marshall, quindi che istruzioni dovrebbe avere Grillo verso chi prima sta con il Terzo Reich e poi con i sovietici? Alla fine Napolitano è in piedi perché se cade confessa (ad esempio perché ha pomposamente ricevuto l'assassino del presidente polacco l'anno scorso?) e quindi persino i suoi sostenitori sperano che tiri le cuoia mentre è in carica.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2013)

Su Napolitano ha ragione. Di gran lunga il peggior Presidente della storia della Repubblica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su Napolitano ha ragione. Di gran lunga il peggior Presidente della storia della Repubblica.


Si sicuro


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Dicembre 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Ministero dell'economia:
> 
> In merito agli articoli pubblicati oggi 15 novembre su alcuni organi d’informazione, relativi ai dati delle dichiarazioni dei redditi classificati per reddito prevalente, diffusi ieri 14 novembre 2013 sul sito del Dipartimento delle Finanze, si ritiene opportuno aggiungere alcune precisazioni a proposito del confronto evidenziato tra i redditi dichiarati dai lavoratori dipendenti e quelli degli imprenditori. La definizione di “imprenditori” quale sinonimo di “datori di lavoro” ha infatti portato a confondere l’analisi dei dati. La quota maggiore degli imprenditori presa in esame non ha personale alle proprie dipendenze, quindi non è un “datore di lavoro”.
> A tal proposito, a pag. 63 dell’analisi dei dati Irpef 1 , pubblicata come di consueto a corredo delle tabelle statistiche, viene infatti presentata la disamina dei soggetti con reddito da “lavoro dipendente prevalente” che, integrata con le informazioni del proprio sostituto d’imposta (estratte dal modello 770), consente un corretto confronto tra redditi medi di dipendenti ed i datori di lavoro.
> ...



Intanto andare a comparare il reddito fra un dipendente e una persona giuridica è una, semplice, boiata clamorosa.
Secondariamente, andare a comparare il reddito fra un dipendente diretto di un'altra persona fisica vuol dire, nella maggior parte dei casi, parlare di impresa familiare. Ergo si sta valutando un consolidato, non certo un datore di lavoro e un dipendente.
Terzo, si parla tanto di evasione, senza cognizione di causa. Oggigiorno l'evasione è una chimera, mentre la quotidianità sono accertamenti farsa che non fanno altro che spremere le imprese (se vuoi ho parecchi casi citabili, uno più grottesco dell'altro).

Infine, il punto focale della vicenda non risiede nell'assunto del "hai dei dipendenti da sfruttare" (che è quello da cui parte Zio Beppe. Leggendo la tua frase conclusiva devo desumere che non hai sentito il suo ultimo, strepitoso, comizio: "O si salvano le imprese o si salvano le famiglie. Bisogna scegliere") ma la questione "Partita IVA" vs "Dipendente". 

No perché il messaggio che passa è che il dipendente è tipo calimero, nessuno gli vuole bene, lo trattano tutti male, si spezza la schiena, guadagna poco rispetto all'enorme mole di lavoro che fa.

Le partita iva sono di due tipi: 1) L'imprenditore, che non fa nulla, si gode lo sfruttamento dei suoi sottoposti, già che c'è evade clamorosamente le imposte e 2) I professionisti: avvocati, commercialisti etc etc. Gente che fa i soldi. Gente che se la passa bene, che non ha orari di lavoro predefiniti etc. E zio Beppe ci va a nozze con questi luoghi comuni e balle varie.

Partita Iva, tratti comuni: non dormi di notte, perché se non produci, non guadagni. Non "Se non lavori", ma se "non produci". Puoi anche sputare sangue, ma non guadagnare nulla. Poi non dormi perché non puoi fare nulla senza che il fisco ti venga a chiedere soldi. Poi "non hai orari". Sì, è proprio vero. Non hai orari. Si lavora l'ultimo dell'anno, a Natale, a Pasqua, il sabato, la domenica. Il mercato e i clienti se ne fregano del tuo tempo libero. Stesso discorso per le ore di lavoro al giorno. Non hai un cartellino da timbrare. Mentre i dipendenti escono dal lavoro, tu gli fai "ciao ciao" con la manina, per poi rimetterti al lavoro. 

Però tutti i concetti espressi da Zio Beppe e congrega sono validissimi. E la cosa ilare è che gente come Lollo sente pure i suoi attacchi diretti alla categoria, e nonostante tutto gli corre dietro a piè sospinto.


Piccolo ps: ti consiglio di informarti bene sul concetto di evasione, stai prendendo un abbaglio clamoroso se pensi che il divario sarebbe ancor più macroscopico. Anzi, no, il divario sarebbe sì macroscopico, ma al contrario.


----------



## smallball (1 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su Napolitano ha ragione. Di gran lunga il peggior Presidente della storia della Repubblica.


dimentichi Oscar Luigi Scalfaro


----------



## vota DC (2 Dicembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> dimentichi Oscar Luigi Scalfaro



Ma ha impedito al centrosinistra di fare la riforma delle pensioni affidandola ad un ministro berlusconiano.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Dicembre 2013)

60.000 persone.
Se sentiamo le fonti grilline si arriva a 200.000


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 60.000 persone.
> Se sentiamo le fonti grilline si arriva a 200.000



non hai letto la repubblica o guardato il TG5 ? i " grillini " si aspettavano 4 milioni di persone e sono venute in 14 persone di cui 2 erano " il comico Genovese " e l'altro era " il mago della finanza e della psiche Casaleggio " . 
Faranno un video riprendendo l'unico metro quadrato vuoto in tutta una piazza.

Onestamente questi media stanno esagerando .


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

Parlando di cose serie , la cosa che piu mi ha stupito sono stati gli interventi di persone sparse per il mondo che fanno parte di altri movimenti ( occupy wall street ecc ecc ) .. che considerano il M5S il piu grande movimento al mondo . 
Mi ha lasciato un po cosi.. forse fiero di quello che ho sentito ..... 
Ieri un Grillo molto diverso dal solito ... senza parolacce e soprattutto molto piu concreto del solito ...sapete che ho sempre mosso la mia critica personale sulla concretezza di alcune IDEE del M5S ... e ieri è stato molto concreto .


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ecco i 7 punti proposti dal M5S ieri pomeriggio : 

- Referendum per la permanenza nell'euro
- Abolizione del Fiscal Compact
- Adozione degli Eurobond
- Alleanza tra i Paesi mediterranei per una politica comune finalizzata eventualmente all'adozione di un Euro 2
- Investimenti in innovazione e nuove attività produttive esclusi dal limite del 3% annuo di deficit di bilancio
- Finanziamenti per attività agricole finalizzate ai consumi nazionali interni
- Abolizione del pareggio di bilancio


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Almeno loro cercano di fare qualcosa, nella loro palese inadeguatezza.
> Se io fossi andato in ferie a Giugno e fossi tornato ora, avrei trovato le stesse persone a dire le stesse cose. Berlusconi, imu, IVA, alfano, letta.... Non avrei sentito al una differenza



E infatti nessun governo politico farà mai nulla con queste premesse, come risulta lampante dall'immobilismo di quest'ultimo governo.
Il problema vero è che i 5 stelle o non faranno nulla esattamente come questi, oppure faranno danni irreparabili.


----------



## O Animal (2 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco i 7 punti proposti dal M5S ieri pomeriggio :
> 
> 1 - Referendum per la permanenza nell'euro
> 2 - Abolizione del Fiscal Compact
> ...



E' qui che cade sempre il palco... Una accozzaglia di idee confuse e fuorvianti...

1 - Facciamo decidere alla casalinga di Voghera il piano economico dell'Italia dei prossimi 20 anni dato che lei ne capisce molto di più degli esperti in materie macroeconomiche.
2 - Parliamone, sicuramente avrebbe un senso in un ottica keynesiana ma ho paura che sia solamente un rigurgito socialista che è stata la causa del 90% dei nostri mali.
3 - Chiariamoci, si vuole uscire dall'Euro o quantomeno abolire il Fiscal Compact ma si vuole obbligare tutti gli stati membri a condividere i rischi dei singoli paesi? Il Movimento vorrebbe condividere il rischio paese di Grecia e Portogallo?
4 - Studiamo la possibilità ma questa decisione come va presa? Come al punto 1?
5 - Non siamo in grado di gestire gli investimenti europei e dovremmo aumentare il rischio paese per investire in opportunità che storicamente non sappiamo fare e controllare?
6 - Un mix letale di politica economica socialista e fascista.
7 - Vedi punto 2.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E' qui che cade sempre il palco... Una accozzaglia di idee confuse e fuorvianti...
> 
> 1 - Facciamo decidere alla casalinga di Voghera il piano economico dell'Italia dei prossimi 20 anni dato che lei ne capisce molto di più degli esperti in materie macroeconomiche.
> 2 - Parliamone, sicuramente avrebbe un senso in un ottica keynesiana ma ho paura che sia solamente un rigurgito socialista che è stata la causa del 90% dei nostri mali.
> ...



Iscriviti al forum del movimento e porta le tue domande ...partecipa alla stesura ... mi sembri preparato in materia ... nel forum c'è gente che lo fa di lavoro quindi presumo che non scrivano castronerie..


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ps : 
1 - Facciamo decidere alla casalinga di Voghera il piano economico dell'Italia dei prossimi 20 anni dato che lei ne capisce molto di più degli esperti in materie macroeconomiche.

Si , se " gli esperti in materie macroeconomiche " sono quelli che ci hanno portato a questo punto preferisco la scelta della gente comune


----------



## O Animal (2 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Iscriviti al forum del movimento e porta le tue domande ...partecipa alla stesura ... mi sembri preparato in materia ... nel forum c'è gente che lo fa di lavoro quindi presumo che non scrivano castronerie..



Solo se mi garantite un posto in Parlamento 



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ps :
> 1 - Facciamo decidere alla casalinga di Voghera il piano economico dell'Italia dei prossimi 20 anni dato che lei ne capisce molto di più degli esperti in materie macroeconomiche.
> 
> Si , se " gli esperti in materie macroeconomiche " sono quelli che ci hanno portato a questo punto preferisco la scelta della gente comune



Quindi se un primario di chirurgia sbaglia un intervento dal giorno dopo metteresti la casalinga di Voghera al pronto soccorso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Solo se mi garantite un posto in Parlamento


Non scherzo , iscriviti ci sono tantissime persone che si iscriviono per " criticare " ma sono state UTILISSIME per la stesura .... fallo contribuisci a migliorarci ...grazie . 



O Animal ha scritto:


> Quindi se un primario di chirurgia sbaglia un intervento dal giorno dopo metteresti la casalinga di Voghera al pronto soccorso?


No , ovviamente il mio era un paradosso ... questi " ESPERTI " ci stanno portando al tracollo ( anzi ci siamo già ) . quindi tanto vale rivedere le nostre politiche .... smettere di pensare al mondo alla globalità.. io voglio parlare del mio paesino del tuo ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Grillo è l'uomo dell'America mandato contro le superpotenze europee. Su di lui contano per un nuovo piano Marshall, quindi che istruzioni dovrebbe avere Grillo verso chi prima sta con il Terzo Reich e poi con i sovietici? Alla fine Napolitano è in piedi perché se cade confessa (ad esempio perché ha pomposamente ricevuto l'assassino del presidente polacco l'anno scorso?) e quindi persino i suoi sostenitori sperano che tiri le cuoia mentre è in carica.



:O


----------



## Livestrong (2 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parlando di cose serie , la cosa che piu mi ha stupito sono stati gli interventi di persone sparse per il mondo che fanno parte di altri movimenti ( occupy wall street ecc ecc ) .. che considerano il M5S il piu grande movimento al mondo .
> Mi ha lasciato un po cosi.. forse fiero di quello che ho sentito .....
> Ieri un Grillo molto diverso dal solito ... senza parolacce e soprattutto molto piu concreto del solito ...sapete che ho sempre mosso la mia critica personale sulla concretezza di alcune IDEE del M5S ... e ieri è stato molto concreto .


Per forza, occupy Wall street è un movimento ormai del tutto morto. Il m5s va avanti perché c 'è grillo, altrimenti avrebbe fatto la fine del popolo viola


----------



## Livestrong (2 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E infatti nessun governo politico farà mai nulla con queste premesse, come risulta lampante dall'immobilismo di quest'ultimo governo.
> Il problema vero è che i 5 stelle o non faranno nulla esattamente come questi, oppure faranno danni irreparabili.



Più danni di questi? Siamo sopravvissuti ai socialisti e ad Andreotti, possiamo sopravvivere anche a grillo


----------



## juventino (2 Dicembre 2013)

Programmi e politiche economiche dei 5 Stelle potranno pure essere ridicole, ma a me sembra che fino a questo momento sia stato l'unico gruppo parlamentare a lavorare in parlamento e dimostrare interesse per il paese. Per il resto, di cosa sta parlando il governo e gli altri gruppi parlamentari da 6 mesi a questa parte? Imu e Berlusconi....e poi? Ah già, la Legge di stabilità (ma solo perchè non possono non parlarne) e le dimissioni della Cancellieri.


----------



## Emanuele (2 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Intanto andare a comparare il reddito fra un dipendente e una persona giuridica è una, semplice, boiata clamorosa.
> Secondariamente, andare a comparare il reddito fra un dipendente diretto di un'altra persona fisica vuol dire, nella maggior parte dei casi, parlare di impresa familiare. Ergo si sta valutando un consolidato, non certo un datore di lavoro e un dipendente.
> Terzo, si parla tanto di evasione, senza cognizione di causa. Oggigiorno l'evasione è una chimera, mentre la quotidianità sono accertamenti farsa che non fanno altro che spremere le imprese (se vuoi ho parecchi casi citabili, uno più grottesco dell'altro).
> 
> ...



La vera boiata - oltre che essere un assurdo logico - è affermare che i dipendenti guadagnino in media più del datore di lavoro, il mio post era rivolto semplicemente a confutare questo dato.
La tua rappresentazione degli imprenditori come martiri moderni vessati dallo Stato ricalca, che tu lo voglia o no, pari pari quella di Grillo, basta leggere qualche post del suo blog ("Il piccolo e medio imprenditore uomo dell'anno" ; "Il Veneto degli imprenditori suicidi") o vedere quante volte nei suoi tour ha incontrato rappresentanti della categoria. Se poi dai un'occhiata a cosa pensa della CGIL scoprirai che avete molte più cose in comune di quanto tu creda


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ... Lu ma perché sei così contrario al movimento ? Non capisco ... Che alternativa abbiamo ?


----------



## Livestrong (2 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ... Lu ma perché sei così contrario al movimento ? Non capisco ... Che alternativa abbiamo ?



Sono talmente contrario che al prossimo giro li voterò


----------



## Hammer (2 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ps :
> 1 - Facciamo decidere alla casalinga di Voghera il piano economico dell'Italia dei prossimi 20 anni dato che lei ne capisce molto di più degli esperti in materie macroeconomiche.
> 
> Si , se " gli esperti in materie macroeconomiche " sono quelli che ci hanno portato a questo punto preferisco la scelta della gente comune



Ma stai scherzando?

Allora da domani devi decidere a quale energia lanciare le particelle del prossimo esperimento del CERN. Possibilmente senza danneggiare gli acceleratori nè i rivelatori. Fai qualche numero tu?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sono talmente contrario che al prossimo giro li voterò



non capisco se stai trollando ahhaha


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma stai scherzando?
> 
> Allora da domani devi decidere a quale energia lanciare le particelle del prossimo esperimento del CERN. Possibilmente senza danneggiare gli acceleratori nè i rivelatori. Fai qualche numero tu?



Ovviamente il mio era un paradosso...


----------



## Hammer (2 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il mio era un paradosso...



Sarà anche un paradosso, ma è esattamente quello che propugna Grillo...


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> La vera boiata - oltre che essere un assurdo logico - è affermare che i dipendenti guadagnino in media più del datore di lavoro, il mio post era rivolto semplicemente a confutare questo dato.
> *La tua rappresentazione degli imprenditori come martiri moderni vessati dallo Stato ricalca, che tu lo voglia o no, pari pari quella di Grillo, basta leggere qualche post del suo blog* ("Il piccolo e medio imprenditore uomo dell'anno" ; "Il Veneto degli imprenditori suicidi") o vedere quante volte nei suoi tour ha incontrato rappresentanti della categoria. Se poi dai un'occhiata a cosa pensa della CGIL scoprirai che avete molte più cose in comune di quanto tu creda



Ma allora Grillo deve fare pace col cervello, o è "x" o è "il contrario di x", non ci sono grandi alternative.

Comunque che i datori di lavoro guadagnino meno dei dipendenti è tutt'altro che una boiata, oggigiorno.
Basta vedere quante società sono considerate di comodo per via delle perdite sistematiche, mentre i dipendenti a 0 non possono andare, figuriamoci in negativo.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sono talmente contrario che al prossimo giro li voterò



No, dai. No. Davvero. No.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Più danni di questi? Siamo sopravvissuti ai socialisti e ad Andreotti, possiamo sopravvivere anche a grillo



Ma un partito che, in piena crisi economica, ti dice che bisogna essere pagati anche se non si lavora, secondo te non fa danni irreparabili?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco i 7 punti proposti dal M5S ieri pomeriggio :
> 
> - Referendum per la permanenza nell'euro
> - Abolizione del Fiscal Compact
> ...




Ma già solo la presenza contemporanea del punto 1 e 3 nello stesso discorso vuol dire non capire veramente, ma veramente, ma veramente una MAZZA di economia.

Tra l'altro, quando Tremonti ha proposto gli Eurobond anni addietro, mi raccomando, tutti a spalargli addosso melma eh.

Ma poi oh, la cosa diventa grottesca: "Finanziamenti per attività agricole finalizzate ai consumi nazionali interni". Cioè Grillo fa a pezzi Agnelli un comizio si e uno no, e poi propone lo stesso identico modello, sostituendo alle automobili la Melinda? Ma lol.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma un partito che, in piena crisi economica, ti dice che bisogna essere pagati anche se non si lavora, secondo te non fa danni irreparabili?



Ma secondo te ci credono davvero? Per me grillo è tutto tranne che stupido


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te ci credono davvero? Per me grillo è tutto tranne che stupido



Eh ma allora siamo punto e a capo. Non sai cosa voti, potrebbe essere forza nuova come rifondazione.
Poi, che non ci credano è da vedere. L'ha spinto anche in parlamento, il sussidio di nullafacenza.

Dai Luka, sei una persona intelligente. Io capisco anche che ti stava sulle balle il governo tecnico, ma da qui a votare a casaccio ce ne passa...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

Visto che vi piacciono i numeri , il M5S fa quello che nessuno fa .... Rendono pubbliche le VERE cifre di questa crisi ... Appendetevi alla SEDIA !!!! :

Il deputato del Movimento 5 Stelle Alessandro Di Battista ha scritto uno sconvolgente messaggio su Facebook. Invitando tutti a condividerlo. Sono numeri tragici quelli messi nero su bianco dal deputato. Ecco di seguito il messaggio:

Facciamo diventare VIRALE questo post ragazzi. Condividiamo come non mai, lo stiamo facendo tutti quanti!

Napolitano blinda il governo e nasconde i conti sotto il tappeto. Per la prima volta nel suo mandato, il presidente della Repubblica ha incontrato il ragioniere generale dello Stato. Perché? Ve lo diciamo noi:

- Debito pubblico: record a 2.074 miliardi, veleggiamo verso il 130% del Pil;

- Debito aggregato di Stato, famiglie, imprese e banche: 400% del Pil, circa 6mila miliardi;

- Pil: atteso un altro -2% quest’anno. Si aggiunge al -2,4 del 2012;

- Rapporto deficit/Pil: 2,9% nel 2013. Peggioramento ciclo economico Imu, Iva, Tares, Cassa integrazione in deroga lo portano ben oltre la soglia del 3%;

- Prestiti delle banche alle imprese: -5% su base annua nei mesi da marzo a maggio. In fumo 60 miliardi di prestiti solo nel 2012;

- Sofferenze bancarie: a maggio sono salite del 22,4% annuo a 135,5 miliardi;

- Base produttiva: eroso circa il 20% dall’inizio della crisi;

- Ricchezza: bruciati circa 12 punti di Pil dall’inizio della crisi. 200 miliardi circa;

- Entrate tributarie: a maggio -0,7 miliardi rispetto allo stesso mese di un anno fa (a 30,1 miliardi, -2,2%). Nei primi 5 mesi del 2013 il calo è dello 0,4% rispetto ai primi 5 mesi del 2012;

- Gettito Iva: -6,8% nei primi 5 mesi del 2013, un vero disastro;

- Potere d’acquisto delle famiglie: -94 miliardi dall’inizio della crisi, circa 4mila euro in meno per nucleo;

- Disoccupazione: sfondata quota 12,2%, dato peggiore dal 1977;

- Disoccupazione giovanile: oltre il 38%;

- Neet: 2,2 milioni nella fascia fino agli under 30, ragazzi che non studiano, non lavorano, non imparano un mestiere, totalmente inattivi;

- Precariato: contratti atipici per il 53% dei giovani (dato Ocse);

- Ammortizzatori: 80 miliardi erogati dall’Inps dall’inizio della crisi tra cassa integrazione e indennità di disoccupazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2013)

Forse il mio è un discorso miope e superficiale però pensavo di votare Grillo, se non altro per dargli l'opportunità di fare, come dice lui, questo bene del paese. Ad oggi, però, sono orientato ancora verso il PD di Renzi.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Visto che vi piacciono i numeri , il M5S fa quello che nessuno fa .... Rendono pubbliche le VERE cifre di questa crisi ... Appendetevi alla SEDIA !!!! :
> 
> Il deputato del Movimento 5 Stelle Alessandro Di Battista ha scritto uno sconvolgente messaggio su Facebook. Invitando tutti a condividerlo. Sono numeri tragici quelli messi nero su bianco dal deputato. Ecco di seguito il messaggio:
> 
> ...



Ma nascondere cosa? No ma Lollo, stai delirando.

Nascondere cosa, che sono tutti dati pubblici, dal primo all'ultimo.

Addirittura il sole24 fa il conteggio giorno per giorno, in prima pagina, delle aziende fallite...

Ma se ogni giorno il telegiornale parla della disoccupazione...

Siamo veramente ai deliri cosmici...

Poi parentesi, sempre sul reddito di nullafacenza: gli ammortizzatori di 80 miliardi, male male, e il reddito di nullafacenza cosa sarebbe, di grazia?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Forse il mio è un discorso miope e superficiale però pensavo di votare Grillo, se non altro per dargli l'opportunità di fare, come dice lui, questo bene del paese. Ad oggi, però, sono orientato ancora verso il PD di Renzi.



Per l'amor di Dio tieni le redini salde sulle tue decisioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

Il 90% dei miei amici non 5 stelle hanno cambiato idea e voteranno il movimento .. Avanti così .. E vedo che anche qui in molti volete ALMENO dare un opportunità che è quella che vi chiediamo ... Anche perché chi votereste ?? La combutta PDMENOELLE e PDL??


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

@mortocheparla tu perché sei una persona intelligente , il 90% dei vecchi vede quello schifo del TG5 e pensa che il problema dell Italia siano i processi di B pensa te .

Rinnovo anche a te un invito .. Vai sul forum 5 stelle e visto che sei preparato CONTRIBUISCI A QUESTO MOVIMENTO .. Così magari fai presente ERRORI ( così tu dici ) che altri non hanno visto ..

Pensa la rivoluzione , tu da casa tua correggi una proposta di legge che il 5stelle presenterà in parlamento ..


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ma se non avete un'idea economica congrua nemmeno interiormente, cosa "correggi"? Uno dice X, l'altro dice Y, uno dice prima X e poi Y.

Poi, oltretutto, lasciamo perdere sulla possibilità di "contribuire". Già sono stato ampiamente "accettato" dai vari 5 stelle della rete. Bizzarro che mi funzioni ancora il pc.

Guardate, faccio un favore a tutti, la do su.

Ma sul serio, non per poi rientrare in discussione. Ne esco, non serenamente visto che c'è in ballo il futuro di tutti, ma ne esco. Sono qualcosa come 10 mesi che rispondo, punto su punto. Che mi apro al dialogo con chi non vuole dialogare, ma fare comizi. Da quel che vedo, non serve a me e non serve a voi. E' quindi logica conseguenza che si tratta di una perdita di tempo e di energie, e magari (non parlando di sollazzi ma di cose barbose) anche di una discreta rottura per chi legge. Uno sforzo inutile non vale la pena di essere fatto.
Spero nel futuro del Paese e vi auguro un buon proseguo, in maniera sincera.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> il sussidio di nullafacenza.


 [MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION] sono stufo delle tue uscite. Se leggo solo un altro commento del genere in giro, ti fai un mese di vacanza di ban.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma nascondere cosa? No ma Lollo, stai delirando.
> 
> Nascondere cosa, che sono tutti dati pubblici, dal primo all'ultimo.
> 
> ...



io queste cifre non le ho viste da nessuna parte


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Bizzarro che mi funzioni ancora il pc.


 èèèè ??


----------



## juventino (3 Dicembre 2013)

Per quel che mi riguarda gli unici due voti sensati sono o verso o verso Renzi. Stop. Il resto non lo prenderò manco in considerazione, piuttosto preferisco annulare di nuovo la scheda. Sul discorso che votare i soliti partiti non serva a niente sono d'accordo al 100%.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda gli unici due voti sensati sono o verso o verso Renzi. Stop. Il resto non lo prenderò manco in considerazione, piuttosto preferisco annulare di nuovo la scheda. Sul discorso che votare i soliti partiti non serva a niente sono d'accordo al 100%.



Renzi ad oggi mi sembra ancora uguale a tutti gli altri.. se proprio devi dare un voto di ROTTURA fallo per bene e dai un opportunità all unico movimento che negli ultimi 8 mesi ha FATTO QUELLO CHE HA PROMESSO .


----------



## Doctore (3 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io queste cifre non le ho viste da nessuna parte


va be lollo tutti i tg dicono che c e crisi economica...sempre le solite cose europa/tasse/debito/spread.
Il sole 24 ore in prima pagina ogni giorno riporta tutti i numeri tragici della crisi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> va be lollo tutti i tg dicono che c e crisi economica...sempre le solite cose europa/tasse/debito/spread.
> Il sole 24 ore in prima pagina ogni giorno riporta tutti i numeri tragici della crisi.



Si però vederle cosi spiaccicate in faccia è ben diverso dal dire " c'è la crisi " grazie al pazzo lo sanno tutti che siamo in crisi...


----------



## Doctore (3 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però vederle cosi spiaccicate in faccia è ben diverso dal dire " c'è la crisi " grazie al pazzo lo sanno tutti che siamo in crisi...


ma quello è un discorso di qualita dell informazione...se uno vuole un tg magari piu completo va direttamente su sky tg 24.
Non vedo media che nascondono la crisi...anche tg ridicoli come tg4 e tg3 la raccontano giusta quando parlano di disoccupazione,economia ecc...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma quello è un discorso di qualita dell informazione...se uno vuole un tg magari piu completo va direttamente su sky tg 24.
> Non vedo media che nascondono la crisi...anche tg ridicoli come tg4 e tg3 la raccontano giusta quando parlano di disoccupazione,economia ecc...



Io guardo solo Sky Tg 24 i peggiori in assoluto sono il tg5 e Studio Aperto sono veramente modificatori di realtà... una roba OSCENA


----------



## smallball (3 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io guardo solo Sky Tg 24 i peggiori in assoluto sono il tg5 e Studio Aperto sono veramente modificatori di realtà... una roba OSCENA


x par condicio dovresti citare anche il tg3....


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> x par condicio dovresti citare anche il tg3....


Assolutamente si .


----------



## gabuz (3 Dicembre 2013)

Renzi a me sembra un nuovo Berlusconi, cambia solo il partito (ma poi cambia davvero?) e l'età...


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Renzi a me sembra un nuovo Berlusconi, cambia solo il partito (ma poi cambia davvero?) e l'età...



Ma Berlusconi non è che abbia (avesse) le corna o foose un lebbroso o un appestato. Quel che conta è la gestione del Paese, su questo è difficile prevedere considerazioni.

Un conoscente di Firenze comunque mi ha detto che non ha svolto un lavoro egregio.


----------



## smallball (3 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Berlusconi non è che abbia (avesse) le corna o foose un lebbroso o un appestato. Quel che conta è la gestione del Paese, su questo è difficile prevedere considerazioni.
> 
> Un conoscente di Firenze comunque mi ha detto che non ha svolto un lavoro egregio.


mediaticamente parlando,e' veramente un fuoriclasse


----------



## gabuz (3 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Berlusconi non è che abbia (avesse) le corna o foose un lebbroso o un appestato. Quel che conta è la gestione del Paese, su questo è difficile prevedere considerazioni.
> 
> Un conoscente di Firenze comunque mi ha detto che non ha svolto un lavoro egregio.



Anche a me degli amici fiorentini me ne hanno parlato piuttosto male, e sono anche di sinistra...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Anche a me degli amici fiorentini me ne hanno parlato piuttosto male, e sono anche di sinistra...



Firenze lo odia a questo.. è uno che parla BENISSIMO ma razzola malissimo ... infatti CIVATI tutta la vita tra i relitti del PD( menoelle)


----------



## Liuk (3 Dicembre 2013)

Niente di personale, ma i sostenitori del M5S mi sembrano i Tom della politica. Tutto quello che dice Grillo o un esponente del M5S è oro colato, tutto il resto è sbagliato. Sareste molto più credibili se foste in grado di ammettere che anche il vostro partito ha dei limiti e in questi mesi di limiti ne ha palesati moltissimi. Prendete i vostri consensi strillando riguardo agli argomenti dell'ultim'ora che più hanno creato indignazione tra l'ignoranza popolare. Il fatto stesso che i parlamentari eletti del M5S non abbiano nemmeno sentito il bisogno di studiare quantomeno un minimo di diritto prima di entrare in Camera e Senato la dice lunga. Ora come ora potete essere solo un partito di opposizione.

Ad esempio, qual è la posizione ufficiale del M5S sul tema immigrazione?


----------



## smallball (3 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Firenze lo odia a questo.. è uno che parla BENISSIMO ma razzola malissimo ... infatti CIVATI tutta la vita tra i relitti del PD( menoelle)


A mio avviso l'esito delle primarie di domenica influenzera' palesemente le prossime scelte di Berlusconi


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Niente di personale, ma i sostenitori del M5S mi sembrano i Tom della politica. Tutto quello che dice Grillo o un esponente del M5S è oro colato, tutto il resto è sbagliato. Sareste molto più credibili se foste in grado di ammettere che anche il vostro partito ha dei limiti e in questi mesi di limiti ne ha palesati moltissimi. Prendete i vostri consensi strillando riguardo agli argomenti dell'ultim'ora che più hanno creato indignazione tra l'ignoranza popolare. Il fatto stesso che i parlamentari eletti del M5S non abbiano nemmeno sentito il bisogno di studiare quantomeno un minimo di diritto prima di entrare in Camera e Senato la dice lunga. Ora come ora potete essere solo un partito di opposizione.
> 
> Ad esempio, qual è la posizione ufficiale del M5S sul tema immigrazione?



:O ... ma cosa ?? .. qui nessuno dice che il M5S è perfetto ... anzi.. siamo giovani e preferisco i peccati di gioventù piuttosto che i peccati di vecchi avidi . 

posso farti una domanda , per chi voterai ?


----------



## Doctore (3 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Firenze lo odia a questo.. è uno che parla BENISSIMO ma razzola malissimo ... infatti CIVATI tutta la vita tra i relitti del PD( menoelle)


Civati...quello che vuole governare con vendola?
Meglio renzi!! a sto punto


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Civati...quello che vuole governare con vendola?
> Meglio renzi!! a sto punto



Si beh in effetti è una bella sfida... no dai RENZI no ..


----------



## Liuk (3 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> :O ... ma cosa ?? .. qui nessuno dice che il M5S è perfetto ... anzi.. siamo giovani e preferisco i peccati di gioventù piuttosto che i peccati di vecchi avidi .
> 
> posso farti una domanda , per chi voterai ?



Di solito prima di fare un'altra domanda bisognerebbe rispondere a quella che è stata posta....


----------



## Jaqen (3 Dicembre 2013)

Mah, non so chi avete conosciuto voi di Firenze ma i miei amici non me ne parlano male, anzi


----------



## Jaqen (3 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Firenze lo odia a questo.. è uno che parla BENISSIMO ma razzola malissimo ... infatti CIVATI tutta la vita tra i relitti del PD( menoelle)


Da quando è sindaco ha mantenuto lo stesso livello di apprezzamento nella città da parte dei cittadine.

Basta guardare una qualsiasi classifica di un qualsiasi giornale.


----------



## Emanuele (3 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma allora Grillo deve fare pace col cervello, o è "x" o è "il contrario di x", non ci sono grandi alternative.
> 
> Comunque che i datori di lavoro guadagnino meno dei dipendenti è tutt'altro che una boiata, oggigiorno.
> Basta vedere quante società sono considerate di comodo per via delle perdite sistematiche, mentre i dipendenti a 0 non possono andare, figuriamoci in negativo.



Personalmente credo che il suo sostegno alla piccola-media impresa sia genuino, soprattutto perchè sia lui che casaleggio hanno interessi in questo settore. Ovviamente essendo il capo di un partito che cerca di essere onnicomprensivo incorre in incongruenze a seconda della platea a cui si rivolge.
E sui redditi dei dipendenti, complessivamente, anche oggigiorno, continuo a essere della mia idea.


----------



## cris (4 Dicembre 2013)

Io, l'indecenza di votare collusi con la mafia, non la ho.
Pertanto non vedo come potrei votare Pd, Pdl, Forza Italia, e tutti gli altri amici, la lista è ben lunga.

E' semplice, preferisco votare persone per bene che si interessano del paese, che gente che negli ultimi 20 anni ha fatto accordi con la mafia/fatto finta che non esistesse = collusi.

Tanto per citare una cosa attuale: la terra dei fuochi, vedete un po voi.
Governi di destra e sinistra han tacitamente imboscato prove, han fatto ammazzare ed ammalare la gente, han fatto scegliere alla mafia le cariche dei propri "Onorevoli figli di *******", amministratori, sindaci, istituzioni e compagnia cantante.

Solo l'idea di votare gli stessi partiti, solo perche in tv cè qualche faccia nuova tra i loro esponenti e illudendosi che NON si continuerà a fare cio che han sempre fatto, mi sembra roba da manicomio, per cui ridere per non piangere


----------



## Nicco (4 Dicembre 2013)

Se sentite gli amici di sinistra, quella vera, di Firenze è ovvio che vi dicano che Renzi fa cahare (come suol dire qui). Semplicemente perché Renzi con la sinistra intesa a Firenze ci incastra poco. E' più su una linea centrista con velature sinistre. Detto ciò io Fiorentino vi dico che la mia città da quando c'è Renzi mi è sempre più piaciuta, e parlo da cittadino non da interessato alla politica.


----------



## Liuk (4 Dicembre 2013)

Io starei ancora aspettando una risposta... inizio a dubitare che mai arriverà...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Io starei ancora aspettando una risposta... inizio a dubitare che mai arriverà...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"L'immigrazione è un tema che tante persone considerano un tabù o, peggio ancora, affrontano come in uno stadio dove le opposte tifoserie si insultano.
Ritengo ci siano diverse questioni da conoscere e comprendere prima di lanciarsi in qualunque giudizio o proposta fattiva, senza minimamente comprendere di esserne vittime (con modalità e strumenti diversi) proprio come gli stessi immigrati.
Quando si vedono centinaia di bare allineate in un hangar o le immagini dei naufragi nel canale di Sicilia, è naturale un moto di pietà verso chi, sognando una vita diversa, ha trovato la morte. Ed è altrettanto naturale e doveroso prestare soccorso ai naufraghi. E' un obbligo del diritto marittimo sancito e in vigore sia in contesto di guerra (Convenzioni di Ginevra e allegati Protocolli), che di pace. Rispetto alla campagna di disinformazione su chi presta soccorso – che secondo qualche disinformato – sarebbe perseguito penalmente per 'favoreggiamento alla clandestinità', non vi è nulla di più insussistente. Anzi, il non soccorso dei naufraghi diverrebbe immediatamente reato di omissione di soccorso.
Procediamo per gradi. Per inquadrare il tema, dal momento che quando si parla di immigrazione si accende la retorica dei diritti umani, per cui si finisce con il fare di tutte le erbe un fascio: “Sono disperati che fuggono dalla morte, dalle guerre nei loro paesi, e che devono invece vedersi riconosciuti tutti i diritti umani.”
A costo di sembrare dura, vorrei però fare riflettere su due punti nevralgici: innanzitutto sul fatto che spesso quelle guerre da cui si fugge sono finanziate e alimentate, quando non direttamente condotte con l'ausilio italiano (si pensi alla Libia o al finanziamento dei terroristi, chiamati con il termine artificiale di ribelli, in Siria). In secondo luogo, c'è un paradosso: quelle stesse guerre alle quali partecipiamo (direttamente o con sostegno politico ed economico), sono spesso giustificate – nonostante si tratti di palesi violazioni dell'articolo 11 della nostra Costituzione – proprio con la cosiddetta difesa dei diritti umani.
All'insegna di questa etichetta, ossia dei diritti umani, si conducono di fatto massicce violazioni al diritto internazionale, giungendo al gravissimo illecito di vere e proprie guerre preventive e allo scatenamento di guerre civili (come in Egitto), dalle quali un numero crescente di profughi si allontana terrorizzato. Come scriveva Hedley Bull in "The anarchical society": “Portata alle sue conseguenze logiche estreme la dottrina dei diritti e dei doveri umani ha un carattere sovversivo nei confronti dell'intero principio che l'umanità debba essere organizzata come una società di Stati sovrani. Infatti, se i diritti di ogni uomo possono essere rivendicati sulla scena politica mondiale al di sopra e contro le pretese di uno Stato, ed i suoi doveri messi in luce senza tener conto della sua posizione come suddito o cittadino di tale Stato, allora la posizione di tale Stato come un corpo dotato di sovranità sopra i suoi cittadini, e autorizzato a pretendere la loro obbedienza, è stata messa i dubbio, e la struttura della società internazionale è stata posta in pericolo.”
Nel libro “L'imperialismo dei diritti umani”, Antonio Gambino (fondatore de L'Espresso) spiega lucidamente che: “Un'azione che si dichiara ispirata alla volontà di eliminare una violazione dei diritti umani subita da alcuni individui non può in nessun caso realizzarsi producendo, contemporaneamente, una violazione degli stessi diritti in altri soggetti.” E non vi è dubbio che ciò avvenga con l'immigrazione irregolare, dal momento che trattandosi di ingressi clandestini, i disperati non possono entrare nel mercato ufficiale del lavoro e finiscono per essere sfruttati dalla criminalità organizzata, o per diventare oggetto di una vera e propria tratta degli umani (o in alcuni casi di organi umani). Nei casi più 'fortunati' diventano manodopera a basso costo, priva di tutele, che finisce per abbassare i salari medi e influisce su quegli stessi diritti conquistati dai lavoratori regolari in anni di dure lotte.
Andando più nello specifico per quanto concerne il discusso reato di clandestinità bisogna sgombrare il campo dal polverone delle tifoserie partitiche. Un reato è un atto umano, commissivo o omissivo, al quale l'ordinamento giuridico ricollega una sanzione penale: entrare in un Paese senza avere i requisti previsti dalla legge (documenti di identità idonei, visto di ingresso se previsto, eventuale assicurazione sanitaria) significa adottare un comportamento penalmente rilevante, poiché omissivo di quanto previsto dalla legge. Dal 2009 anche in Italia è in vigore il reato contravvenzionale di immigrazione e soggiorno illegale. Contravvenzionale, in base al Codice penale (art.17), significa che può prevedere la pena dell'arresto o dell'ammenda. D'altra parte, anche un cittadino italiano che si rifiuti di fornire le indicazioni sulla propria identità personale a un pubblico ufficiale nell'esercizio delle sue funzioni (Giudice, forze dell'ordine) commette un reato penale (art.651 c.p.). Quindi onestamente fatico a capire chi si ostina a chiedere la cancellazione del reato di clandestinità, visto che oltretutto la pena è l'arresto e non la detenzione e che di conseguenza si svela la falsità di tutto il ritornello sul sovraffollamento delle carceri – finalizzato a ben altri scopi. Se la presenza degli immigrati è rilevante all'interno delle nostre carceri, non è dovuto al loro ingresso clandestino, bensì al fatto che hanno commesso – una volta entrati – altre tipologie di reati delittuosi (che prevedono appunto la detenzione). Rispetto ai contenuti del provvedimento istitutivo del reato di clandestinità, la stessa Corte Costituzionale italiana ha stabilito con sentenza n.250/2010 che rientra nella sfera di discrezionalità del legislatore e che non ha aspetti di incostituzionalità.
Nonostante ciò, una serie di intellettuali hanno firmato un 'appello contro il ritorno delle leggi razziali in Europa sostenendo che il soggetto della discriminazione non erano più gli ebrei, bensì gli immigrati irregolari. Peccato: gli sarebbe bastato non inciampare nella trappola della guerra psicologica sulle masse, alimentata dalla partitocrazia, e leggere quanto previsto in altri Paesi europei, come la Gran Bretagna, la Francia e la Germania, piuttosto che negli USA o in Israele, per accorgersi della cecità della loro azione. Anche diversi giuristi, fra cui Stefano Rodotà e Gustavo Zagrebelsky, hanno redatto un appello contro l'introduzione dei reati di ingresso e soggiorno illegale dei migranti, evidenziando quella che secondo loro è la criminalizzazione delle condizioni personali dei disperati che giungono nel nostro Paese, con il risultato di avere dei giuristi che contribuiscono ad annebbiare il panorama.
Un panorama politico, normativo e giuridico che non può basarsi sulla strumentalizzazione dell'immigrazione clandestina a scopi anti-berlusconiani o elettorali, perché questo significherebbe aver dimenticato del tutto che gli attuali CIE, i Centri di Identificazione ed Espulsione, si chiamavano prima CPT, cioè Centri di Permanenza Temporanea, ed erano stati istituiti molti anni prima dall'articolo 12 della legge Turco-Napolitano (L.40/98) per trattenere gli stranieri "sottoposti a provvedimenti di espulsione e o di respingimento con accompagnamento coattivo alla frontiera" nel caso in cui il provvedimento non sia immediatamente eseguibile. Perché dunque ciò che prima era accettato, con la Bossi-Fini diventa un ritorno delle leggi razziali o una violazione dei diritti personali? E se anche oggi si cancellasse la Bossi-Fini, un ritorno alla Turco-Napolitano, risolverebbe forse il problema? Ogni legge è perfettibile e se vi sono condizioni di vita disumane nei CIE è evidente che si deve intervenire, ma è altrettanto palese che è in corso una manipolazione partitico-politica dell'argomento, così come balza agli occhi il fatto che il duo Boldrini-Kyenge sta facendo ammuina sulla questione dei rifugiati.
In Italia la Convenzione sullo status dei rifugiati entra in vigore il 13 febbraio 1955; più recentemente il decreto legislativo 251 del 2007 ha recepito la direttiva europea che introduce il concetto di protezione internazionale comprendente lo status di rifugiato, oltre alla protezione sussidiaria riconosciuta a chi, pur non avendo i requisiti per lo status di rifugiato, non può rientrare nel proprio Paese a causa di un conflitto armato in corso, o perché subirebbe trattamenti o torture inumane e degradanti. Basta leggere quanto appare sul sito del ministero dell'Interno per sapere che possono richiedere asilo ed acquisire lo status di rifugiati le persone che “trovandosi fuori dal Paese in cui hanno residenza abituale, non possono o non vogliono tornarvi per il timore di essere perseguitate per motivi di razza, religione, nazionalità, appartenenza a un determinato gruppo sociale o per le loro opinioni politiche. Possono richiedere asilo nel nostro Paese presentando una domanda di riconoscimento dello "status di rifugiato".” Fra l'altro, vi si trova anche che la richiesta può essere fatta al momento dell'ingresso in Italia all'Ufficio di Polizia di Frontiera o all'Ufficio immigrazione della Questura competente per territorio. Sarebbe utile per le ministre italiane la rilettura di questa guida facilmente reperibile: PROGETTOICARE,
dopodiché tutte le mistificazioni e la disinformazione che porta a sostenere la necessità di cancellare il reato di immigrazione clandestina, si risolverebbe con un fuoco fatuo e la morte di ogni menzogna.
Stando ai vari articoli in rete, infatti, il costo per un viaggio della morte sarebbe, a seconda delle fonti, fra i 1.500 e i 5.000 euro per persona: dal momento che fra volo low cost, pagamento del Visto (se dovuto), assicurazione sanitaria e dimostrazione dei mezzi di sussistenza (indicati questi ultimi dal ministero degli Esteri in un totale di 2.716,68 euro per la permanenza di 90 giorni di una famiglia composta da ben 4 persone, e quindi con tutto il tempo per la regolarizzazione della posizione) ci sarebbe da versare - per un ingresso in piena regola e in totale sicurezza - un totale ben inferiore alle cifre richieste dagli scafisti dei viaggi della disperazione. E quindi scattano immediatamente delle domande legittime: chi trae profitto dalle carrette dei mari? Chi alimenta questa moderna tratta degli schiavi, spesso composti da donne e bambini? A chi serve? E soprattutto a cosa serve?
Trincerarsi dietro il paravento dello shock emotivo (con la leva del senso di colpa o della paura del diverso) facendo passare provvedimenti legislativi autolesionisti per i cittadini italiani e irrispettosi delle stesse condizioni di vita future dei clandestini è ipocrita. Fare il gioco dei partiti di destra e di sinistra significa essere servi e complici di questo stesso sistema. Possibile che non ci si renda conto che oggi il problema dell'immigrazione serve per destabilizzare l'Italia (e l'Europa) e per impoverire ulteriormente i Paesi che stiamo già depredando con guerre o con il saccheggio di tante multinazionali?"

PS: Il M5S non è di destra né di sinistra. Non ha preso né prenderà accordi né con il pd né con il pdl.


----------



## Liuk (4 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho letto questa stupenda e lunghissima (oltre che copincollata) supercazzola. 2 volte per essere sicuro.
Tante belle parole, ma oltre a riportare l'attualità della situazione e ad ipotizzarne le cause, non dice nient'altro.

A me piacerebbe sapere quali sarebbero le proposte del M5S per risolvere la questione dei migranti.

Detto questo, io attualmente non ho deciso chi votare, sono indeciso tra 2 partiti. Se uno dei 2 dovesse malauguratamente decidere di allearsi con Berlusconi, allora la scelta sarebbe fatta.

La domanda è un'altra, perché (anche nel caso fossi del tutto indeciso oppure deciso a non votare) dovrei dare il mio voto al M5S? Al momento non ha dimostrato di essere diverso in nulla dai partiti che critica, anzi ha messo in mostra una quantità preoccupante di incompetenza e luoghi comuni.


----------



## Doctore (4 Dicembre 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Se sentite gli amici di sinistra, quella vera, di Firenze è ovvio che vi dicano che Renzi fa cahare (come suol dire qui). Semplicemente perché Renzi con la sinistra intesa a Firenze ci incastra poco. E' più su una linea centrista con velature sinistre. Detto ciò io Fiorentino vi dico che la mia città da quando c'è Renzi mi è sempre più piaciuta, e parlo da cittadino non da interessato alla politica.


Renzi è un po sulla linea laburista in uk o democratici in USA...in effetti con la sinistra italiana c azzecca poco.
Praticamente in italia i laburisti sarebbero considerati come ultraliberisti al servizio delle grandi multinazionali...


----------

